# Semen analysis and Follicles!



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Not all in the same person obviously!  Had my letter today from Consultant to GP and I just wondered what everyone made of the following:

"SA sample showed normal volume of 4 mls concentration of 36 million per ml and morphology with 8% normal forms. Progressive motility at 30% and total motility of 36% were slightly below the lab's normal range"

Mostly it seems ok but I dont understand the morphology at 8% normal forms. According to one website I looked at it should be around 30%.

Anyone got any ideas/know if this is normal or what we can do to improve? We are waiting on the next results given last tuesday and for the past month he's been on wellman vitamins/eating nutes and less baths/no laptop on lap etc sort of stuff so hopefully that will help.

The letter also says my left ovary appearance is compatible with POS and there was a 12 mm follicle on that side? No idea what that means? I was scanned on CD 6 so that 12 mm follicle was there at CD 6. He said there were other little follicles in the other ovary which looked healthy and as he would expect to see at that point in my cycle.  Just worried about this follicle and the normal forms comment?

Help!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

think 4% is the min for morphology to be classed as normal, it e to be 15%.


He s on the right vits so that is all u can do.


As for u, I think it says PCO- as mine did, it just means u need monitoering as u may over respond when on stimms.


I paniced when I read mine too! 


Good luck xx


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Hoping, he will be calling tomorrow for his updated one and he has been taking the vits for about a month or so now so hopefully it will have helped!  I am worried about this morphology now though!


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello! Just thought I'd update as had my lap & dye today and had a chat with the consultant afterwards. He also gave us DHs most recent SAs and said this time all results were very healthy and either within or above the healthy range so it may have been environmental factors affecting it last time or it may be the changes we've made since that have improved. Either way we are happy. 

Lap & dye went well, I don't have pcos but I did have endo which he has removed apart from a small patch he couldn't completely remove at the base of my right Fallopian tube in case he damaged the tube but removed enough that when they did they dye it went through fine in both tubes. My right ovary was stuck to something and pulling so that has been 'released' he said I shudnt get any pain with sex now  it was only mild but pain is pain.

Plan of action now is basically shag like rabbits until next appt in October at which point we will be referred for a funded ivf cycle. As I'm only 29 he suggested if after six months there is no pg we maybe try clomid for 6 months to ensure we have exhausted all other avenues before ivf but that is our choice, we can go straight for ivf if we want. So..... As soon as I'm up and running we will get down to business and keep our fingers crossed that this has done the job  feeling very positive even if I'm feeling very sore and uncomfortable.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww fab news... Lots of  for bonking  let's hope that was all that was needed. Good luck xx


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there

Sorry to jump on your thread but can i just clarify something? Can the surgeon confirm pcos whilst doing a lap and how?
I had a lap done in Jan and asked when i came around whether i had pcos and he told me that he wouldnt be able to tell from a lap - only an ultrasound scan can tell that!!!  He's a pants gynae by the way and i have no faith in him whatsoever. Can anyone advise please? Many thanks


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the scan is a better indicator, but also with pcos you have to have a number of symptoms some of them are : excess hair, weight, irregular periods (there is a pcos board who maybe of more help) 

I was told I have pco -which I thought was pcos, but apprantly its where my ovaries look like they will over respond to fertility drugs-so that's how I know about the above symptoms.

Good luck xx


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, sorry my post wasnt very clear. I saw in a letter to my gp that the consultant said my left ovary had poly cystic appearance. I asked him about it after the op when he came to see me and he explained then that this is the case for many women and it does not mean you have pcos. It was not something he looked at during the lap and dye procedure. I had a tv scan back in feb which is when he noted the PC appearance of that ovary


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

I also had tv scan and was told they both appeared polycystic-however all my bloods/hormone levels have come back fine.  The only other symptoms i have of pcos is irregular periods (which is all fairness could be related to coming off the pill and major stress!) and pains in my ovaries building up to ovulation. I do really question this diagnosis which annoys me coz i dont know whether or not to change my diet or not. I suppose it cant hurt anyway to stay away from sugar and carbs but i'm bordering on underweight as it is and my gynae said i'm obviously not insulin resistant so not to change my eating habits.  I might go for a insulin resistant test to make sure as i've read that thin pcosers can have some degree of insulin resistance.  I think i've read too much and think too much about all of this!!


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

It's so easy to over think things isn't it.  My periods are slightly irregular too, between 29 - 35 days which isn't thought to be serious but it's not as stable at it could/should be.  I'm heading for a super health kick over the next few months, forgetting alcohol/caffeine, cutting out bad fats/reducing carbs etc and eating lots of nuts and trying up get my vitamins up.  If you are under weight there is still lots you can do to fill your tummy with good stuff!  People always assume healthy eating means losing weight but what it really means is giving your body  what it needs to be in tip top conditions.  Saying that, typing about food has made me hungry, I'm off to get some ice cream


----------



## Buttley (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Raspberrytipple.

Although there is Zinc in the Pregnacare conception for men, our GP suggested my DH also takes an extra Zinc supplement too.
Apparently this is something the body will just "Pee" out when it's had enough, so you can't OD on it.

Michelle Xx


----------

